# Budget 2 x 72 Grizzly vs Coote vs the unknown



## Godslayer (Apr 17, 2018)

So I just found my new place. Me and 3 friends are renting a house with a detached garage(3 car). So I am going to set up a small shop. I even bought a drill press and clamps #serious. But I really want a 2 x 72, I can't afford a kmg which is what I'd want but it's :scared4: $$$ I'd have to sell stuff and f that. Looking at Coote and grizzly. I've done a minimimalistic amount of research and think those are the two most common basic grinders. Anyone have any thoughts on this? I also contemplated buying a used one, but those are few and far between and I don't know enough to know if something is junk. I'd like to keep it around $600 usd + shipping. Budgeting about a k usd for start up costs( no heat treat equipment) I can out source that to start and see if I actually like the hobby and if not I should be able to sell the equipment I have Bought for a minimal loss. :knight:


----------



## tgfencer (Apr 17, 2018)

I know Dan Prendergast uses a Coote, though he forges so it might be different for stock removal. Maybe shoot him a PM here or on instagram and ask his thoughts. No idea on the Grizzly.


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 17, 2018)

Check this out from Salem Straub: https://sites.google.com/site/vorpalcustomknives/shop-techniques-3/grinders

The Coote looks like you can add their 9" disc to the drive/contact wheel and have a disc sander as well without too much added cost. If you get the Coote, it's not a "grinder in a box", so you'll need to get a motor, and figure out how you want to drive the grinder because there's just a keyway shaft attached to the contact wheel. Best to get a sealed motor because I bet even with crazy good dust collection you can kill an open motor quickly with all that metal and sawdust flying around.

Some people have problems with the belt tracking on the Grizzly. But I don't have either a Grizzly or Coote 2x72 so can't say personally if there is any advantage for either. I do have a 1x30 Grizzly and the tracking is terrible, basically the same mechanism as the Harbor Freight 1x30 as far as I can tell.


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 17, 2018)

milkbaby said:


> Check this out from Salem Straub: https://sites.google.com/site/vorpalcustomknives/shop-techniques-3/grinders
> 
> The Coote looks like you can add their 9" disc to the drive/contact wheel and have a disc sander as well without too much added cost. If you get the Coote, it's not a "grinder in a box", so you'll need to get a motor, and figure out how you want to drive the grinder because there's just a keyway shaft attached to the contact wheel. Best to get a sealed motor because I bet even with crazy good dust collection you can kill an open motor quickly with all that metal and sawdust flying around.
> 
> Some people have problems with the belt tracking on the Grizzly. But I don't have either a Grizzly or Coote 2x72 so can't say personally if there is any advantage for either. I do have a 1x30 Grizzly and the tracking is terrible, basically the same mechanism as the Harbor Freight 1x30 as far as I can tell.



This is actually a stunningly good resource, a motor is no issue as they can be bought for a fairly inexpensive price on sale at local shops, a 2 x 72 will probably have to get ordered in via the interwebs. I'm aware of the grizzly issue, but I think I saw that can be rectified fairly easy with a glass panel mod. As for TG's post I have full intention of bugging several makers once I get a general grasp on what it is I want, all I know is i'd prefer variable speeds and I have to be able to add a 10+ inch contact wheel for hollow grinds, after that I'm basically lost.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Apr 17, 2018)

Shop Fox rebadges the Grizzly, and can be had for cheaper, with free shipping and 10 or 20% codes from the likes of Optics Planet, fwiw...


----------



## NO ChoP! (Apr 17, 2018)

Also, check out Oregon via ebay. They added a new motor/ grinder package. A great value for a true three wheel style.


----------

